# Trinity, Jumbo, and The Gadget



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Taking a two-week break from my Chile-to-L.A. cruise series to present something a bit different. Some sample shots from our trip last October to Trinity Site (post: _Trinity, Jumbo, and the Gadget_, site of the first nuclear bomb test back in July of 1945. Trinity will be open again to visitors this year the first Saturdays in April and October:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's post _Trinity Ground Zero and Fat Man_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from yesterday's blog post _Trinity Site Historical Photographs - Part 1_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample photos from today's blog post _Trinity Site Historical Photographs - Part 2_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's blog post _Trinity Site - the McDonald Ranch_, which includes photos of the "Plutonium Assembly Room" inside the ranch house:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Last of the Trinity Site series ran yesterday. I'll be returning to blogging on our Chile-to-L.A. cruise Monday. Until then, here are a few samples from yesterday's _Trinitite from Trinity Site_, including a piece of trinitite I acquired several years ago:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Very cool! I got to visit this place during a work meeting in 2001. I remember being amused by a sign painted on a door in the assembly "building" that looked like Dennis the Menace painted it.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

So glad you got to visit it.  Any plans to ever go back during an Open House event?


----------

